# Shaved those knots right out of my hair



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby is blowing her coat and even with her short hair and several hours of combing per day I couldn't keep up with all those knots! So she went to the groomer and it all got shaved off. We kept the long tail intact and attempted to keep a bit of a column on the legs but it is pretty drastic. Her legs look so long without the skirt. There was so much hair left on the groomers floor. It turns out that she is not portly at all - it was just all fluff. I will have to make her harness smaller because it is hanging off her new trim self. Her face looks pretty much the same but I get a shock when I see her legs. Still, it is better than a matted dog. And this time I remembered to ask for her eyelashes to be left alone so she is still a pretty girl.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss Ruby looks wonderful; very cute with her short haircut!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

She still looks cute. I try to keep up with Tucker's brushing everyday. No sign of blowing coat yet but we are only at 6 months+.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

M&J said:


> She still looks cute. I try to keep up with Tucker's brushing everyday. No sign of blowing coat yet but we are only at 6 months+.


Ruby got her massive mats practically overnight the day she turned 10 months and I had to wait two weeks for the grooming appointment which has been quite an ordeal of combing.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

She looks fine! I found myself in the same boat even though I tried to stay on top of it. I just hope Zoe comes out looking as good as Ruby. Ruby looks happy. I bet she's a lot more comfortable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruby looks absolutely adorable! Love those big brown eyes and fluffy tail. 😊 The groomer did a wonderful job! It's not easy keeping those little mats away.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruby is a cutie!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ruby is still a cutie pie in her short cut. But happy to see that the groomer left that pretty tail.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She's still the cutest thing out there! I love that her color is holding.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Ruby looks great! :thumb:
Betcha she loves that cut!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ruby looks adorable. I'm going through the same thing. I comb Rudy twice a day and he has so many mats. I'm trying to stay on top of it. He has an appointment with the groomer in two weeks, but I was just hoping for a trim. I just hope Rudy looks just as good as Ruby.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I keep getting an image of a Chinese Crested when I see Ruby with her short hair!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Ruby always looks adorable and I bet she loves not having the mats.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think she looks really good! The groomer did a good job IMO.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

She look so very pretty.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

So it is now 4 weeks since we shaved Ruby down to manage the knots she was developing from blowing her puppy coat. I found the sight of her long legs to be rather shocking which necessitated the purchase of some doggy clothes to cover her shorn-ness. On the upside there has been no more need to de-matt her. And the short fur is luxurious to rub. Now that it has had a little time to grow it is actually looking pretty awesome (which many of you declared from the beginning).


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

She is so cute!😍


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She looks great! What did you mean about the eyelashes? Do some groomers trim eyelashes? Is there a risk of eyelashes growing too long? Love your original subject line. The tune is now stuck in my head . . .


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> She looks great! What did you mean about the eyelashes? Do some groomers trim eyelashes? Is there a risk of eyelashes growing too long? Love your original subject line. The tune is now stuck in my head . . .


The groomer trimmed her eyelashes which were very long but I didn't think they caused any problems. They are growing back quite nicely.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks absolutely adorable! Such a pretty color! 😊


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a beautiful little Havanese! Ruby is too cute for words!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's too cute for words!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ruby is beautiful in her cut! She has really kept her color! 
I have had Sophie trimmed once and it was so wonderful not having to comb and cut out mats. I love the length it is now but she has just started to get mats again. I think it's been about 4-5 months.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Ruby is just beautiful! Love the coloring!


----------

